# Cats and balconies



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

How many of you live in apartments and condominiums and if so how many of you allow your cats on the balcony? Because my place is small I cannot deny them an outdoor enclosure and the balcony is the only thing I can offer them but Spotty has to be watched like a hawk or he tries to jump on the railing and Rosie does not try to jump on the railing. She usually just sits on a cusion. But she does bite the leaves of one of my houseplants and I have to chase her away from it. I don't give my cats grass because it makes them throw up every time they eat it. 

Rosie seems more content to be an apartment kitty than Spotty. I think Spotty would be happier in a larger space such as a house. He gets restless sometimes going inside and outside constantly during balcony time and meowing while Rosie happily sits on her favorite chair. But I'm too attached to Spotty to give him up. Does this make me selfish or just a devoted cat lover? I've got to make this work. Strict supervision on the balcony at all times and both cats have to come indoors when they misbehave.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I know what you mean by a restless cat who wants a larger space -- sounds like Rocket.
Can you screen in the balcony so they can be out there unsupervised?
Something like this:










from here: http://www.thecatsden.net/index.html (look under "photo galleries")
or maybe you could build it yourself.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I would never trust my cats not to try to fly so I enclosed my little balcony with deer netting. It was very easy and inexpensive (about $40)to do and I feel so much better knowing they are safe out there.
Let's see if I can post them correctly this time. :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! You can't even tell from street level. Nice job!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice work, nanook, that looks like a great place for cats to hang out.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

That looks GREAT! I wanted to do something similar at the community I lived in in Florida but they did not allow you to.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

I wish I could but my Home Owners Association forbids it. I own my own condo but the rules are strict. We only own what's inside our condos. Anything outside within a public eye view, they have the right to make restrictions unfortunately. I'll just sit outside with them and try not to let them out at night or when they're most active. 

I'll bring Spotty inside for a play session when he gets like this. Fortunately it's not high. Although I can't rule out the possiblility of an injury if the cat does fall. I live on the second floor. I have a neighbor on the 3rd floor to the right of me. She has allowed her cats freedom to go in and out and the cat has done regular tightrope acts on the railing from her apartment to the neighbor's apartment and never fell. But I will not take that risk with Spotty. I think he could fall. Fortunately if I'm outside with him I can control his actions. Because I startle him when I catch in the planning to jump phase and if he really misbehaves I send both cats back inside.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Condos can be a pain.  
But one of the reasons I used the deer netting is I'm on the third floor and you can not see it from outside. I'm in an historic building so what it looked like did matter to the landlord.
Another thing I thought of which might deter them from jumping up on the railing is to put planters all along it with upright plants in them. I have smaller ones and Nanook has been known, on the rare occassion, to try to jump up on them. Naughty cat! But maybe something like this, just longer and with taller plants in it would work?









P.S. Thanks you guys! Yes the cats LOVE it! Especially when they have their 5 am crazies, they chase eachother out one window and in the other. It's too funny!


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

Another rule the HOA has is that we're only allowed to have 5 plants on our balcony not to exceed 5 gallons. It's crazy. I'm already technically violating the pet rule which is no more than 2 small animals not to exceed 25 pounds in weight. When I first got my 2 cats they met that rule but now that they've gained weight I'm in violation. But of course they're not going to come out and weigh that. They just don't want big dogs. Silly rule isn't it. Why don't they say no more than 2 small animals not to exceed a certain height? 

And yes my cats love to eat houseplants which is why I only have succulents. Thanks for the suggestion. I'd have to think about how that's going to work.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Boy, their tough! What's the point of a balcony if you can't have plants!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Moggiegirl, did you know about these strict rules when you bought the place?


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

I didn't know that balconies could be screened this way and I don't think there are any places that I know of in San Diego that would allow this. Plus I didn't own any cats before. They've done well on the balcony with my careful supervision. I just can't give them free unsupervised access. I didn't know about the plant rule.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Bringing this topic back up... The kitties are growing more and more curious about the balcony here, and we want to work on securing it soon; probably next month.

Of course we have to obtain permission from the manager first :? 
We will show her the pictures of Nanook's balcony, so she can see that it can be done and look nice... not sure if it will achieve the same invisible results for us, since we are on a very low second floor, but we hope for it to be as unobstrusive as possible, or the landlord may not allow it. Unfortunately, the only way to find out is to try it!

Here is a picture of my neighbor's balcony - ours is exactly the same; and pictures of what we have to work with on the balcony itself.










































Any suggestions?
Nanook, what kind of deer netting did you use? Are there several kinds to choose from?


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I've been looking at these options for the hypothetical future house I may live in many years from now. But for now, the back deck is still a nice little outing. I have the steps blocked off with a baby gate, but Skylar is trying to climb it. 

What I was thinking about doing what getting some netting and using an elastic type material at the top and bottom. Hooking it to both sides of the steps and hoping the elastic has enough bounce to make it a really unstable climbing surface. Does that sound at all possible or do you think she'd laugh at my efforts? I know in a very short time she'll be able to hop up on the railings, but I'm hoping I can deter her away from them.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

That's a great balcony! Looks like you would have no trouble enclosing it. 
I used something called "Deer-X" 3/4 inch netting. I think this is where I got it from:
http://www.gardeners.com/on/demandware. ... rch2-Start
I got the fine mesh. But check around cause you may find a better price. I've since seen it from $17-$68! 8O 
Then I attached it with cable ties like the ones on the left in this link:
http://nelcoproducts.com/
I put them about every 5-6" apart. 
Looks like on your balcony you could just staple across the top.
That's it! Sooo easy! The biggest challenge, and it wasn't too big a deal, was making sure it was straight.
Hope your landlord lets you do it. Too bad they don't make a clear one. That would be great! But, truly, you can barely see it, even from inside.
Good luck and let us know how it goes!

P.S. Jessie, one of the nice things about this netting is, unlike chicken wire, it has some give so my cats have not tried to climb it.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Nanook for the details!

I found this on the site you gave me - seems very similar to the Deer-X netting: http://www.gardeners.com/Lightweight-De ... /11331.prd

I am praying for the manager to agree to this... it would be so sad to have the cats out there only supervised - it would be great for them to be able to hang out outside while we are at work.

I printed out your pictures to show her :wink:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I just had two thoughts... (wow!  ) 
If you lease doesn't specify anything about not hanging or attatching anything to the balcony, why don't you just go ahead and do it? If it does, then, obviously, you have to ask.
And, if they do say no, you could still put up something free standing with 2x4s. Would be a much bigger project (and, in my opinion, not look as good) but it could be done.


> I found this on the site you gave me - seems very similar to the Deer-X netting:


 I'm pretty sure that's it but I'd ask them, just to make sure.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

nanook said:


> I just had two thoughts... (wow!  )


 :lol:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> nanook said:
> 
> 
> > I just had two thoughts... (wow!  )
> ...


 :lol: 

I will have to take a look at the lease, but I would rather get the manager's formal agreement in writing before getting started with this - especially since she thinks we have two cats, and was nice enough to charge us only for the deposit she would ask for one cat. We're waiting til we can afford to offer another deposit for the two kittens, and invent a story about friends moving out of state and dumping them on us  

I contacted a website that offers all kinds of nettings and mesh, and they offered to send me a few samples of what they thought would be my best bets, for free  
This way I can show the samples to the manager, and she will be able to see that it won't impair the building's appearance at all.

Of course if we are allowed to do this, I will post details about the materials, costs, and how we put it up - it might prove helpful to others in the future


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

nanook said:


> I would never trust my cats not to try to fly so I enclosed my little balcony with deer netting. It was very easy and inexpensive (about $40)to do and I feel so much better knowing they are safe out there.
> Let's see if I can post them correctly this time. :wink:


That balcony looks great and everyone's right-you can't even see the mesh! Wish I had thought of that stuff way back when we lived in an upstairs apartment. We got sooo many complaints about our cats.

Nini, I'm crossing my fingers that your manager agrees! Good luck!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Happy update on this: yesterday the owners came to take a look at the apartment, and gave me permission to secure the balcony with transparent polypropylene netting! It really helped that the website I contacted about different nettings sent free samples; I was able to show the owner just how unobtrusive this was going to be  

Here's what we will be using: http://www.industrialnetting.net/page/1/mesh_of1581.jsp

Transparent, durable, with holes small enough that no paw can get caught in it - looks just about the best bet we have right now.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

WOW! That looks great! I wish I had found a clear netting when I was looking. I'm SOOO glad they said yes! You and your kitties will LOVE it! It's such a great feeling to know they can go in and out as they please and be safe.
Congratulations!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My kitties would love that, too. They LOVE just sitting at the front door and looking out. And the windows, of course.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

nanook said:


> WOW! That looks great! I wish I had found a clear netting when I was looking. I'm SOOO glad they said yes! You and your kitties will LOVE it! It's such a great feeling to know they can go in and out as they please and be safe.
> Congratulations!


Thanks!  

The only thing is, there is no price on the website, I had to email the rep for a quote... I hope they won't ask for $200 :lol: 

I can't wait though... being able to read on the balcony with the kitties watching the pigeons safely - that's going to be so much fun! We are going to get them a small cat tree, and I am sure they will spend a good part of the day out


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I've bookmarked that site. My cats love sitting out on the porch and are used to being able to do so freely, but I suspect the odds of my getting another screened-in porch at my next apartment are not good.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

This is a Great thread! I've been straining my brain to think of ways Arianwen can have some safe outdoor freedom, and you all have given me some good ideas.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I've been toying with the idea of using some sort of netting to block off the stairs from the back deck to the yard. I have a baby gate up when I let Skylar out, but she can easily climb it if she wants to (so far, she's only tried when Brody was on the other side and she wanted out too!)

I know its only temporary - once she learns that she can jump onto the railings its probably all over from there. But for now I'll do what I can. Plus, her harness should be here middle of this week!!  

I went out and got package of netting used for gardening. I think the holes are bigger than what I want (haven't opened it yet) but I'm pretty sure I can just double it over so it lines up slightly off with the other side so it shrinks up the holes, then sew a thick canvas type border around to hold it all in place. 

Plus, it only cost me $1 for the netting and $2.50 for the fabric!!

IF (big IF there!) it all works out I hope to have pictures up when its done... and hopefully it'll work!


----------

